# Refus avenant



## Elfy01 (21 Septembre 2022)

Bonsoir ça y est mon pe m'a donné mon avenant que j'ai refusé. Du coup licenciement. Cela fait une semaine et toujours rien.  Et là je viens d'apprendre que la plus grande des filles que je garde va aller à la périscolaire le matin et le soir et à la cantine. 
Je pense que c'est pour éviter de payer les ie et les repas. Mais ont il le droit? 
Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## booboo (21 Septembre 2022)

Bonsoir, 
il faudrait lui rappeler que le contrat court toujours sans lettre de rupture.... 
S'il ne vous confie plus l'enfant, effectivement, vous ne pouvez pas demander des IE et des IR puisque cela n'est dû que lorsque l'enfant est présent ( mais du coup vous n'avais pas les ''frais'' du quotidien pour cet enfant non plus).
Vous les avez recontactez depuis la présentation de l'avenant ? ils vous ont parlé du licenciement ?


----------



## Griselda (21 Septembre 2022)

En effet surprenant que depuis une semaine qu'il a été dit que ce serait alors une rupture de contrat aucun courrier ne te soit présenté.
Sans courrier de rupture le préavis ne commence pas et donc le salaire reste due, qu'ils te confient l'enfant ou pas.
Si je suis sympa, mine de rien, je leur demanderais s'ils ont changé d'avis concernant la rupture de contrat étant donné que je n'ai pas encore reçu de courrier officiel.
En attendant, comme toujours, oui bien sur un PE n'a absolument pas l'obligation de te confier son enfant et dans ce cas il n'a pas à te regler les IE et IR.


----------



## Elfy01 (21 Septembre 2022)

Elle devait voir avec son avocat. Car elle traite tout avec son avocate.Je vois la maman demain donc je vais lui demander où ça en est. Vivement que ça se clôture avec eux. Ce que je ne comprend pas c'est que ça va leur coûter plus cher que de me l'amener.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (21 Septembre 2022)

Bonsoir

Voir avec son avocate ? 😱 Hallucinant 
A mettre en tête des inédits.😱


----------



## B29 (22 Septembre 2022)

Avocate ? Alors là c'est la 1ere fois que je vois un parent prendre une Avocate pour un contrat avec une assistante maternelle. Je vous comprends que vous ayez hâte d'en finir. 
Mais où va-t'on...... s'il n'y a pas un minimum de confiance ce n'est pas la peine de confier son enfant, on prend un congé parental.


----------



## Elfy01 (22 Septembre 2022)

Ah oui elle est space. Ça fait 6 ans que je travaille pour eux ça allait nickel. Ils se sont séparés en décembre l'année dernière et depuis c'est le bazar. J'essaie de contrôler mon self control mais des fois c'est dur.
Avec l'ancienne nourrice elles sont allait aux prudhommes. Donc je crains qu'elle fasse la même chose avec moi.


----------



## booboo (22 Septembre 2022)

Et bien moi je change d'avocate, puisque le temps qu'elle me réponde, je vais payer plus cher mon ass mat ! pas super efficace l'avocate....


----------



## Ladrine 10 (22 Septembre 2022)

Oui bon moi aussi je peux dire à qui veut bien l'entendre que je vais voir avec mon avocat
C'est pas pour autant qu'il en ont un 
Ya plusieurs années j'ai joué au coup de bleuf avec un parent qui n'arrivait déjà pas à me payé les premiers 15 jours
J'ai fait un courrier avec le mot avocat
Le lendemain il me payait 😜


----------



## Chantou1 (22 Septembre 2022)

Moi aussi je vais voir mon avocat 🥑 qu’il faudra que je mange rapidement 🤪

Et bien DE PIRE EN PIRE certains parents de nos jours 🤓🤩


----------



## Griselda (22 Septembre 2022)

En effet je pense aussi que le coup de l'avocat c'est plutôt de l’esbroufe (une façon de te dire, fais gaffe à toi si tu compte m'arnaquer car j'ai une personne de loi dans ma manche), enfin j'espère pour elle car franchement attendre après son avocat pour faire un courrier de licenciement alors que du coup ça va l'obliger à te payer plus longtemps c'est un peu un non sens, n'est ce pas? A moins que de toute façon ça ne l'arrange pas encore de te licencier car ta remplaçante pas encore trouvée ou dispo ou même qu'elle espère que tu changes d'avis et finisse par accepter son Avenant? Ou bien elle a une vraie phobie avec les papiers et peur de ne pas faire comme il faut elle préfère payer une avocate + une AM plus longtemps que nécessaire?
Peut être même qu'elle n'a pas été au tribunal avec la précédente AM mais te le dit pour te faire peur?
Ou peut être que c'est l'ancienne AM qui l'a emmené au tribunal et non le contraire, qui peut savoir...

Perso, en 20 ans, j'ai toujours proposé moi même à mes PE de rédiger la lettre de rupture qu'ils me feraient, si ça leur va, ils l'impriment en 2 exemplaires et me les font signer en remise en main propre. Ils n'attendent pas la dispo d'un avocat, ni n'en paie un. 
Et sinon prendre une feuille et écrire "je vous informe de la rupture de notre contrat pour retrait d'enfant" ça marche aussi... Bref...


----------



## Elfy01 (28 Septembre 2022)

Coucou à tous, bon mon affaire n'est toujours pas clôturer. Je n'ai toujours pas ma lettre de licenciement et ce matin quand j'ai donné le décompte de salaire. La maman ne comprend pas pourquoi je compte le salaire de la petite en plus de la grande. 
Erreur ou pas de ma part d'avoir mis sur le courrier de refus d'avenant la date du premier contrat de 2016 et avoir oublier celui de sa petite sœur arrivé en 2020. C'est une fratrie donc pour moi ça ce greffe. 

J'ai eu ma ram qui me dit que le salaire est basé sur le dernier avenant au contrat.
Vous êtes ok avec ça ou pas?

Le ram me dit aussi que l'avenant n'est pas bon qu'il en faut un par enfant.
Doit elle le refaire? sachant que moi j'ai donné ma lettre de refus et qu'elle l'a signé aussi.

Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## Titine15 (28 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour
Effectivement il faut se référer au dernier avenant.
Si 2 contrats différents, il fait 2 avenants aussi. Un par enfant
Bonne après-midi


----------



## assmatzam (28 Septembre 2022)

2 contrats = 2 relations contractuelles différentes = 2 avenants


----------

